# Op. Uninsured vehicle, revoked registration...best course of action



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I have a magistrates hearing for Operation of an uninsured vehicle and having an Revoked registration. This is for my secondary, rarely used vehicle. My friend had borrowed it and got pulled over, and was shocked when it was towed for this. I was unaware of the situation as all the notices went to my parents house and were sitting in a pile of mail. I have no intention of lying about the situation, I screwed up and it was uninsured and unregistered. This occurred on a Saturday, the following Monday morning it was fully insured and reregistered. What is going to happen? What is my best course of action? I am seeing this criminal accusation and having a 100% clean record, this worries me.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Just pay the court cost and fine


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Update your address or you'll get another citation.....parents house? Good grief!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Bring cash with you, lots of it. Pay the damn fine, and then never come back to this site until you register.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

You failed to notify the registry of your change of address as well? Sounds like you have a great deal of growing up to do.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Tough crowd today


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> *(1)* What is going to happen? *(2)*What is my best course of action? *(3)*I am seeing this criminal accusation and having a 100% clean record, this worries me.


1. Police officers don't make the judgments, so coming on a LE BB and asking that question is stupid..

2.Sounds like you already did it if you already have a magistrate's hearing..

3.Don't care.. Just like *all *of society's trangressions, *none* are the officer's fault. Police merely observe and take action. Not our fault, not our problem...


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Why don't you just ask Deval Patrick to give you a free car with registration, insurance, state inspection, and AAA. It's free in Mass.

Mass. gives free cars to welfare recipients - OhMyGov! - General News


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Harley387 said:


> Why don't you just ask Deval Patrick to give you a free car with registration, insurance, state inspection, and AAA. It's free in Mass.
> 
> Mass. gives free cars to welfare recipients - OhMyGov! - General News


What, no free XM?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

So if one of these losers drive suspended or unlicensed, can I summons Deval Patrick into court for Allowing Unlicensed Operation?


----------

